# Nightmare of the receding Chin



## stardog99 (Mar 22, 2008)

/


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My chin is kind of small. It sucks cause it disppears when you get a little fat and you get the double chin going, lol.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Wait another decade and you could have the nightmare of the receding hairline.

I looked at the pic and you're right your chin certainly isn't huge, but it's hardly shocking either. I doubt anybody you pass on the street thinks "damn that guy's got a tiny chin". I personally have never really given any thought to chins and I suspect most others haven't either, so you're probably safe. And are you any worse off than Jay Leno, who is exceptionally (overly) well-endowed in the chin department?


----------



## stardog99 (Mar 22, 2008)

/


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

A strong chin usually gets put together with the alpha male type of person. Yeah, I have both and it's something that I love *sarcasm*. hehe


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Having a prominent chin makes it easier to get knocked out with an upper cut. That's why boxers are always taught to tuck in their chin. :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My brother in law always though that he had a 'weak' chin. He compensated by growing a full beard for all of his adult life. Smile and people will focus on that. Plus they'll wonder what you're up to. :evil


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I have honestly never noticed a guys chin... big or small...


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I had a crush on someone with a receding chin.

I'm not a fan of my own jutting chin...it's not very pretty.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

trade?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

My chin never really stuck out too much. Prob. cuz of my overbite.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I had a terrible underbite (your lower jaw is much farther back than it should be), so I didn't have much of chin when I was little. Then I had a ton of orthodontia done, and now I have an average chin. Yay for braces!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I went throught surgery to fix the problem.....It's a real pain 3 months of baby food...and after it's fixed you'll find something else to complain about.
My stupid father even suggested to make the rest of my face(my familly sucks!)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Jenikyula said:


> I'm not a fan of my own jutting chin...it's not very pretty.


mines been compared to mctonight


Kanashi said:


> My stupid father even suggested to make the rest of my face(my familly sucks!)


yea when i was a teen, my parents would constantly make comments about how ugly i am. i think the reason they had kids was because they were horny and didnt know about contraceptives


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

nubly said:


> Kanashi said:
> 
> 
> > My stupid father even suggested to make the rest of my face(my familly sucks!)
> ...


 I feel your pain. The most important thing my parents thaught me...Don't have kids if you can't take care of them. :hug


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't see your pictures :/ I have a receding chin too.. and i feel bad about it. I don't look great from one side either..


----------

